# Taking Kava root and Xanax together?



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Is it safe? Is Kava metabolized by the liver like Xanax is? Do they potentiate each other? I tried researching it, but I'm coming up with a lot of nothing.

I'd like to start taking Kava root every day to manage my anxiety instead of Xanax. However, if I ever get a panic attack, or I desperately need something to help me sleep, could I safely take .25 to .50 mg of Xanax if Kava is in my system?

I'm worried about overtaxing my liver. And although I'm pretty sure Xanax is a CNS depressant, I'm not sure if Kava is. Could that pose a problem, if it is?

Any info about Kava in general also very welcome. I don't know much about it, but it seems to be working pretty well so far.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

sure, you can take o.5 mg of xanax with Kava. You know nothing about Kava, do some research, there is tons of information available about it by searching google.

no xanax and Kava don't potentiate each other. Unless you buy whole fresh Kava root from somewhere in the South Pacific then it is likely to be utterly worthless anyways, if it is good you will quickly gain a tolerance to it.

You're lack of knowledge on the subject makes me say, don't bother with Kava.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

istayhome said:


> sure, you can take o.5 mg of xanax with Kava. You know nothing about Kava, do some research, there is tons of information available about it by searching google.
> 
> no xanax and Kava don't potentiate each other. Unless you buy whole fresh Kava root from somewhere in the South Pacific then it is likely to be utterly worthless anyways, if it is good you will quickly gain a tolerance to it.
> 
> You're lack of knowledge on the subject makes me say, don't bother with Kava.


That's...why I'm seeking info in the first place? Why limit myself to benzos when I'm perfectly capable of learning about Kava if I wish to give it the old college try? But thank you for the info.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

"Why limit myself to benzos when I'm perfectly capable of learning about Kava if I wish to "
You're right, you are perfectly capable of learning about kava on your own. So do it. Do some research and learn about it. There is a lot to learn and I will not give you all the answers, you don't even ask for help with kindness.

As I said The reason You shouldn't bother with Kava is not "to limit yourself to benzos," it's because unless you can get high quality Kava, everyone will agree with me that it is a foul smelling powder that doesn't do much.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

istayhome said:


> "Why limit myself to benzos when I'm perfectly capable of learning about Kava if I wish to "
> You're right, you are perfectly capable of learning about kava on your own. So do it. Do some research and learn about it. There is a lot to learn and I will not give you all the answers, you don't even ask for help with kindness.
> 
> As I said The reason You shouldn't bother with Kava is not "to limit yourself to benzos," it's because unless you can get high quality Kava, everyone will agree with me that it is a foul smelling powder that doesn't do much.


I apologize if I came off as rude! Will definitely do more research.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've taken Kava before. It didn't do squat for my anxiety but it did help me sleep better. I never mixed it with Xanax though. I've heard Kava is hard on the liver. Also, it's quite addictive. My grocery store used to carry it but discontinued it after the reports of liver damage and addiction plus people mixing it with alcohol came out.


----------



## ARichMandala (Feb 1, 2014)

*An elaboration*

Firstly, there are many good companies that import kava from these regions dried that are NOT garbage. Sure, they may be slightly weaker, but trust me, they are not garbage. Secondly, this is a SOCIAL ANXIETY forum. He/she came here seeking help. Are you really going to perpetuate the social anxiety problem which he/she already has? OP of the question, I am on benzos and also take Kava and have great knowledge on the subject. PM me and we can talk. Istayathome, all due respect, but please respect other members. He/she just wanted to learn. It seems that YOU are ill-informed about Kava. Even if he/she was ill-informed, he is just looking for a natural plant to help his anxiety. Please do not talk to him/her that way. OP, private message me, I have ALOT of experience being on benzos and using Kava. Didin't mean to sound rude, just want to foster a community where we are all supportive of each other.

Thanks,
Ali :teet:b


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

You should be fine. I do it sometimes and I'm alright. Just make sure the kava you are consuming is the real deal (kava root powder, mix, water-based extractions) and not alcohol-based extractions. Really check your sources and what the ingredients are in whichever form of kava you are thinking about taking.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Be careful taking kava. Long term use of more than a month has been shown to cause liver damage and failure. Personally I won't touch the stuff because of the reports.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

barry1685 said:


> Be careful taking kava. Long term use of more than a month has been shown to cause liver damage and failure. Personally I won't touch the stuff because of the reports.


That was a big hoax done by a couple scientists/doctors in Germany who studied their patients whom were using the part of the kava plant other than the root, which is where liver-damaging effects take place, while the root is completely safe to consume and what you should be using in the first place.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Sounds like a good mixture.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have been wondering about this and also Valerian root as I head into week four of my benzo taper (down to 1.65 from 2+ mg daily) but more so for when I am getting down under a mg. Not unlike this thread, there seems to be a great divide on Kava.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Niacin should theoretically act and work as a sleeping pill / anti-anxiety i don't know how safe it is for the liver altho.

By inducing a flush it should downregulate anti-histamine recepters making them less receptive.

I did try this twice at 250mg-500mg both times it put me to sleep.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Bert Reynolds said:


> That was a big hoax done by a couple scientists/doctors in Germany who studied their patients whom were using the part of the kava plant other than the root, which is where liver-damaging effects take place, while the root is completely safe to consume and what you should be using in the first place.


Not really.. I mean I'm not saying your wrong, but my proof is based on some studies done in the USA. Even the FDA is expressing caution with kava use. Doesn't that say something? But anyways, I read a few documented cases of liver failure caused by kava root. The scary part was one guy had liver necrosis and as soon as he stopped kava kava it went away. There's also a case of liver failure that happened to a young woman, she took kava kava for a few months and had jaundice. That's how she found out she had liver failure. She actually lived a few hours away from where I live.


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

Weird. My brother/cousins/uncles gather most weekends and drink Kava and have done so for years. They seem fine to me, in fact, I have yet to hear about any health related problem related to the liver about anyone in my family so far.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

From what I gather, it's prolonged use(for at least a few months) and on top of that, I think it's a select group of people that react badly to kava. But with that said, is it really worth the risk? Personally, I think it's better to up your benzo dose or drink alcohol.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

barry1685 said:


> From what I gather, it's prolonged use(for at least a few months) and on top of that, I think it's a select group of people that react badly to kava. But with that said, is it really worth the risk? Personally, I think it's better to up your benzo dose or drink alcohol.


Generally speaking, everything you do should be within moderation, particularly so with kava and alcohol. With that in mind, if one were to either consume kava in large amounts for a long period of time or alcohol in large amounts for long periods, I think the latter of the two would be more harmful most definitely.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

barry1685 said:


> Not really.. I mean I'm not saying your wrong, but my proof is based on some studies done in the USA. Even the FDA is expressing caution with kava use. Doesn't that say something? But anyways, I read a few documented cases of liver failure caused by kava root. The scary part was one guy had liver necrosis and as soon as he stopped kava kava it went away. There's also a case of liver failure that happened to a young woman, she took kava kava for a few months and had jaundice. That's how she found out she had liver failure. She actually lived a few hours away from where I live.


The FDA doesn't control kava nor any dietary supplement for that matter, therefore if they were to find something on the market (such as kava) that was proven effective by a large population of consumers, wouldn't they feel threatened? More so, wouldn't it be in their best interest to spread negative press on kava due to the possibility of it hurting their profits from pharmaceutical drugs. You do know the majority, if not the entire pharmaceutical industry is owned by the FDA, right? So, it only makes sense. The FDA as well as the government in general will do anything in its power to generate as large as a profit as they can.

Those cases might be a few of the rare ones. People can and do get allergic reactions to many things. One thing to keep in mind though is: correlation does not imply causation. Some cases could very well be a mere coincidence and most of the time no one is able to tell the difference.


----------



## Bubble B (Feb 3, 2014)

Google kava and liver. It is so bad for your liver!!!!! Nobody knows anything about kava and just because its over the counter does not mean its good for you or "natural". My advice: don't mix! Take propranolol it's good for physical anxiety (sweaty-hands, heart racing, trembling voice, sweating, etc.) and its non-addictive and you can take as much as you want and stop when you want, no withdrawal.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I just bought kava today and as soon as I read the FDA warning on the side I threw it out. I don't want to risk my liver with that crap.


----------



## AnonymousAndy (Feb 4, 2014)

barry1685 said:


> I just bought kava today and as soon as I read the FDA warning on the side I threw it out. I don't want to risk my liver with that crap.


*Sigh. Oh guys, im new to this forum and I am already seeing loads and loads of BS. Cmon guys let's not say things like we know them for a fact when you indeed don't. It was proven what, like 10 years ago? That the studies based on those liver toxicology problems were proven to be completely false. A very smart buddy of mine has posted this on a different forum.

"The "tests" done on Kava~Kava that indicated it causes liver-damage were done by corrupt researchers under the supervision of American governmental agencies. The people they studied were alcoholics with severe liver-damage from drinking booze. They twisted the results (and outright lied) to indicate Kava~Kava had caused the damage!

Studies conducted on Islanders who have used Kava~Kava all their lives in Tonga and Fiji found no liver-damage whatsoever."

Read more: http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22331#ixzz2sJaVW2A3"


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

kava varies in strengths. some is complete crap, and does basically nothing for anxiety. but there are some reports that certain kinds of kava actually help with anxiety.

explore this website, and ive read that this is a very excellent kind of kava.

http://www.bulakavahouse.com/products/instant-kava-root-drink-mix

oh, and taking kava with a benzo is harmless. you can only benefit from it. that is if the kava you get actually does anything at all. 90% of kava variants are too weak to justify purchasing.


----------

